# Sunshade for tractor!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Been looking at aftermarket tractor roof/sunshades for the Bobcat. Prices are really up there even before shipping!  Started looking around the local car scrapyard and came across an old Chevy Tracker with a removable fiberglass back and roof. Got the two of it for a song, and started on my roof build. First I got a piece of 1/8" thick 2" x 2" angle and welded two pieces of conduct C-channel to the ends. Then I took two pin adapters and welded inside of the c-channel. Clamped the angle to the ROPS with two U-bolts. Using 1/2" black iron pipe and two 90 degree elbows, I made the roof frame. The O.D. of the pipe is the same as the I.D of the adapters, 3/4". I used conduct, two hole clamps and machine screws with locking nuts to fasten the pipe to the fiberglass roof. Left the pipes about an inch longer than the adapters and drilled a hole through and used double ring presto pins to keep everything in place. The pipe just slides through the adapters so removal is easy if trailering the tractor at highway speeds. Hopefully this will keep the sun from burning my head this summer! :lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done BB!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are the rest of the pictures! Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Great Idea*

Hey BB,
What a great idea for a roof! Keeps the sun off, and you haven't compromised the integrity of the ROPS. I need to do something like that for my Case. Got pretty burnt and bleached last summer working on the barn and the garage!
You do good work.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Hey BB,
> What a great idea for a roof! Keeps the sun off, and you haven't compromised the integrity of the ROPS. I need to do something like that for my Case. Got pretty burnt and bleached last summer working on the barn and the garage!
> You do good work.
> Cheers
> Bill


Thanks Bill, enjoy your posts also! Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Mom's tractor sure looking fancier and fancier. 

Heck good idea BBlooks like sides back roll downs could be added on if wanted.

Good deflector from falling pine cones,snow clumps etc.

Again thumbs up BB.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the :thumbsup:


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Where is the DVD? 

Nice Job BB!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

BB, that's some great engineering. Should keep you in the shade well!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking good! I've kind of been thinking about adding a sun shade to my Kioti. Thanks for doing the engineering for me


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My firewood friend has a 57 Case front loader. They welded a hood off a Pontiac to the bars and called it 'done'! Your's looks MUCH nicer though!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Bye


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Bulldog, I like it! ...gives me ideas on how to use the old truck cap I have sitting in the back.


----------



## Wildfire1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty neat idea and also a neat job. You'll appreciate that when your out in the hot sun ( if we ever get any) and also in the rain. Enjoyed seeing it :friends:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I love it! I have some 1/4 luan and probably 10 yards of heavy fiberglass maybe add some radiused edges in 6"fiberglass pipe and your pipe mount design. Sounds like a wiener.
Have you gone for a test drive? Do you think you'll need to brace it, or are you confident the 1/2" pipe will carry the weight when you hit bumps and holes?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> I love it! I have some 1/4 luan and probably 10 yards of heavy fiberglass maybe add some radiused edges in 6"fiberglass pipe and your pipe mount design. Sounds like a wiener.
> Have you gone for a test drive? Do you think you'll need to brace it, or are you confident the 1/2" pipe will carry the weight when you hit bumps and holes?


Thanks ErnieS, glad you like it. Haven't had a problem with it so far. The 1/2" pipe is 1/4" thick so I don't think I'll have to brace it. But like I said, wouldn't leave it there if trailering the tractor on the highway. Bye


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey .Ya done it again Bulldog.(great idea) I too looked at some canapy tops.Some nice ones made in ONT but the top was $350.(not to bad) but (get this)shipping was going to be $585.!!!!I'm toying with the Idea of cutting the ends off a black plastic barrel,stretching it out, and attaching to a steel tubing frame.If I leave a bit of a curve to the frame it seems to fit nicely. I will post some pics when I have it finished .


----------

